# HELP! My four month old puppy won't stop peeing in my house!



## Demosmommy

He's crate trained due to the fact that during the day I am at school from 1 until 5, which isn't a long time because he can hold it for five hours.
Here's my issue, he will pee outside, but poop inside...
Then! When I see that he has gone outside, I give him a treat and let him roam around my house, bedroom door closed and bathroom door as well so that he's only got my computer room and living room to "play" in. HOWEVER, he pees inside my house AFTER he peed outside...
WHAT DO I DO!?
He's my first puppy and he knows how to sit, shake, other paw, and wait for his treat but he won't stop peeing inside or pooping inside -___- so flustered.


----------



## CptJack

Demosmommy said:


> He's crate trained due to the fact that during the day I am at school from 1 until 5, which isn't a long time because he can hold it for five hours.
> Here's my issue, he will pee outside, but poop inside...
> Then! When I see that he has gone outside, I give him a treat and let him roam around my house, bedroom door closed and bathroom door as well so that he's only got my computer room and living room to "play" in. HOWEVER, he pees inside my house AFTER he peed outside...
> WHAT DO I DO!?
> He's my first puppy and he knows how to sit, shake, other paw, and wait for his treat but he won't stop peeing inside or pooping inside -___- so flustered.



You don't let him out of his crate or out of your sight - seriously, when they're babies and until they are housebroken, that is the rule. Outside, wait for him to go. If he doesn't go, inside and back in the crate for 15 minutes. Outside again for 15. If he goes, party - and he earns 15 minutes of freetime. After that, back outside. If he goes, great, more freetime - if not, back in the crate. Later, rinse and repeat all the time. Gradually increase amount of time - because he's not getting it, he's not going to HOLD IT in your whole house, as opposed to his crate. Until he does, and stops interrupting his own play to go out, then ZERO freedom. Eyes on him, or in his crate. That's just - the way it has to work. Obviously, you don't wake him up from naps for this, and he CAN be in the crate longer than 15 minutes, but the idea is still: Watch him, or crate him. Expect to do this for months, and welcome to the exhausting world of having a puppy.


----------



## Amaryllis

Dogs that young don't have the necessary nerve development to be reliable with house training. At that age, it's all about what you do. If you cannot directly monitor him and watch for signs that he is about to go, put him in an ex pen on an easily cleanable surface like linoleum or tile. Take him out every 2 hours, after waking, playing and eating. Note when he goes inside, as well as eating, drinking and playing habits and see if there's a pattern. 

Also, clean up with an enzymatic cleaner like nature's miracle. regular cleaners leave behind a smell, and if he can smell it there, he'll go again there.


----------



## doxiemommy

And, beware of the double pee. Many young puppies do it: they pee outside, and then pee again inside. The reasons are: outside is a very cool, very distracting place, and sometimes they pee a bit, and then get distracted, and don't finish. Then when you take them inside, they still have to pee. Also, very young puppies don't have complete control of their bladders, even to the point that they aren't always able to empty their bladders completely at a young age. So, he may think he's peed enough, but, when he's back inside, he realizes he still has to go.

After you take him out and watch him pee, stay out for a couple extra minutes to see if he'll go again. 

And, remember, puppies don't gain the physical control over their bladders, completely, til 6 months of age. So, be patient, and make sure you get him out often enough. Oh, and one more thing: puppies can usually hold it longer at night, not so long during the day.


----------

